# Gto ain't turning on



## Eddie05 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey guys, well i'm having problems with my 2004 GTO. Its not turning on. I went to go check if the battery was low, but its still good. The top lights inside the car won't turn on, and the windows won't go down.. Every time i try to start the car it doesn't start all the way.. The little screen under the speed meter is saying fuel gauge error.. one more thing everytime i turn on the radio it always asks for a code, when i put the correct code it lets me listen to the raido but it starts to blink, huge thanks for anyone that could help


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Acts like the battery is low. Have it load tested.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess this would be an 'interior discusssion' since that's where you have to be to try to start the car.:rofl: Seriously though, those are very similar symtoms to what my car would do when the battery was in the process of dying last year, with the exception of the radio since mine is aftermarket.


----------

